# Kostenoptimierter Industrie-Router für Fernwartung über Modem



## MB connect line GmbH (15 Dezember 2009)

Guten Tag,

der neue Industrie-Router *mbNET Basic* wurde speziell dafür entwickelt, 
um Ihre Ethernet-Geräte oder -Netzwerke über Modem mit dem Internet 
zu verbinden. 

Um die Kosten zu optimieren, hat der Router nur eine LAN-Schnittstelle und 
einen USB-Anschluss. Bei dem integrierten Modem kann zwischen Analog, 
ISDN, GSM und UMTS ausgewählt werden. mbNET Basic UMTS unterstützt 
die schnellsten derzeit verfügbaren Übertragungsverfahren. Mit HSDPA sind 
Download-Raten bis 7,2 MBit/s und mit HSUPA Upload-Raten bis 2 MBit/s 
möglich. Mit der GSM- und UMTS-Variante können jeweils auch die Dienste 
GPRS und EDGE genutzt werden. 

Als Sicherheitsprotokoll ist OpenVPN implementiert. Die integrierte Firewall 
sorgt für optimalen Zugriffsschutz. Damit erlauben Sie nur identifizierten 
und authentifizierten Benutzern den Fernzugriff. Der Aufbau der Internet-
verbindung erfolgt über eine Taste an der Gerätefront oder über ein Signal 
an einem der vier digitalen Eingänge.

Der Fernzugriff erfolgt dann entweder über das Fernwartungs-Portal 
*mbConnect24.net* oder direkt über die IP-Adresse, die per E-Mail oder 
DNS-Dienst mitgeteilt werden kann. 

Der Router ist zur Überwachung einer autarken Pumpstation genauso 
geeignet  wie zur Anbindung eines entfernten Netzwerkes oder zur 
Fernwartung einer Maschinensteuerung.


----------



## Markus (16 Dezember 2009)

lässt sich ein wort wie "kostenoptimiert" auch in zahlen ausdrücken?


----------



## Markus (18 Dezember 2009)

MB-wird die Preise hier gleich nennen, damit wir (fast) alle zufrieden sind.

Ich denke es hat keiner was dagegen dass ich die Grundsatzdiskussion die aufgrund der Anfrage entstanden ist hier entferne habe.


----------



## MB connect line GmbH (18 Dezember 2009)

Guten Tag,

Entschuldigung für die späte Antwort.

Die mbNET-Basic-Geräten haben weniger Schnittstellen. Wer  keine 
RS232/485 benötigt, soll auch keine bezahlen müssen. Soweit 
zu "Kostenoptimiert".

Unsere Einstiegsgeräte:


```
Gerät   Modem    VPN      Anzahl  MPI/Profibus  Ethernet  Ethernet     Preis
                          RS232/  12 Mbit       10/100    10/100 Mbit  netto
                          485                   Mbit LAN  Mbit WAN     ab Werk
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MDH616           OpenVPN   -       -             JA        JA          550 EUR
MDH615  analog   OpenVPN   -       -             JA        -           610 EUR
MDH617  ISDN     OpenVPN   -       -             JA        -           660 EUR
```


----------

